# What driver? (oss problem)

## kupo

What driver sould I use for

```
 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Last edited by kupo on Thu Sep 21, 2006 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kupo,

You need snd-intel8x0

----------

## kupo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kupo,
> 
> You need snd-intel8x0

 

That's the driver I'm using but the sound is strange. In mplayer it's okay. In mpg123 it's fast and in flash animations it's reeeally fast. What can be the problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kupo,

mpg123 uses the ALSA OSS interface, I'm not sure what flash uses.

I think mplayer defaults to alsa. Anway, some tests.

Play something with

```
mplayer -ao alsa

mplayer -ao oss
```

so we can test both interfaces.

Also post the output of

```
ls /dev/sound
```

I'm assuming that the oss test sounds strange.

Do you use in kernel ALSA (you should fir this hardware) or did you 

```
emerge alsa-driver alsa-oss
```

----------

## kupo

cat /proc/asound/cards

```
 0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4

                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with unknown codec at 0xe0100c00, irq 10
```

ls /dev/sound/

```
adsp  audio  dsp  mixer
```

I use the kernel drivers for alsa, I tried to compile alsa-oss before(to get aoss, so I can skype and listen to xmms at the same time) but alsa-oss failed to compile.

mplayer -ao alsa works fine(tough I needed to create a ~/.asoundrc for some reason

which contains:

```
pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm {

     type hw

     card 0

   }

}

```

mplayer -ao oss is a little faster(like mpg123)

Also, I can't use alsa in Wine I can't choose it in winecfg, but I can choose oss, which sound terrible. (fast forward times 5 or something)

I didn't have these kind of problems with sound before.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kupo,

There are several sample rates in use. CDs and PWM audio intended for analogue output from your PC use 44.1kHz.

The digital outputs (SPDI/F, also known as IEC) use 48kHz.

A common issue is playing back 44.1kHz files at 48Hz, which results in a 10% speed and frequence shift.

With alsamixer, turm off (mute) all controls with SPDI/F or IEC in their names.

----------

## kupo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kupo,
> 
> There are several sample rates in use. CDs and PWM audio intended for analogue output from your PC use 44.1kHz.
> 
> The digital outputs (SPDI/F, also known as IEC) use 48kHz.
> ...

 

Thanks for the info, but it didn't solve the problem.  :Sad: 

----------

## kupo

Bump.

----------

## kupo

Bump.

----------

## kupo

Bump.

----------

